# woman's saddles



## Red Sonja (Feb 19, 2009)

Ok, i know this is a well worn topic. To me though, it's one of the most important of all bike components!! If your back-side is sore after 30 mins, your never going to do that century or double.

Now for my question... I have read reviews of the SSM Aspide Glamour, including the one in Bicycling where it won "Best Woman's Saddle" of '06. Now, SSM's newest Glamour saddle seems to be the "Arrowhead". Anyone know of this saddle or actually have one?? I am very interested because black ones are available for $70 while a gorgeous pink (w/ grey, black, and red details) can be found for $100. OK, OK i like pink; so sue me, it's even worth the extra $30!!

Would appreciate any help as i am building up my dream bike and pedals, seat post, and saddle are the last things to get. I am leaning towards the Look Keo Chromo pedals so far (some float, but self centering, quality bearings),

Oh, if it matters, i'm building up a triathlon bike with full aero bars (D-A bar end shifters).

Thanks


----------



## jorgy (Oct 21, 2005)

I ride the SSM Aspide Glamour. The regular one. And I love it. The Arrowhead is a different model; I think there are actually two different Arrowhead models. I didn't want a cut-out so I have the regular one.

I just bought a new 2009 version. It's a nice update because the patches on the back and the sticker on the side of the older model are now just printed on the saddle. I'd had the sticker on the nose come loose and it was super annoying, so I was keyed into those subtle changes. Shape and padding is the same, though.


----------



## Red Sonja (Feb 19, 2009)

*SSM Aspide Glamour Arrowhead on ebay*

Two different Glamour Arrowhead saddles on ebay stores. They may be cheaper if u bid on another one, as these are "buy it now" priced.

ebay.com/SELLE-SAN-MARCO-ASPIDE-ARROWHEAD-GEL-SADDLE-BLACK

ebay.com/SELLE-SAN-MARCO-ASPIDE-GLAMOUR-ARROWHEAD-SADDLE-BLACK

Thanks all


----------



## il sogno (Jul 15, 2002)

Looks like a good quality saddle. And it's light too!


----------



## jorgy (Oct 21, 2005)

The first one you linked to is a men's saddle. There are actually two versions of the Arrowhead Glamour. One is called the Arrowhead, one is called the Arrowhead K, which is shaped differently in the back.

From the looks of it the regular Aspide Arrowhead Glamour has the same shape as the non-arrowhead Aspide Glamour. And it's the shape that I think is key to its comfort.

Here's the regular Arrowhead Glamour, old and new versions
http://www.3-athlon.com/catalog/Selle-San-Marco-Aspide-Women-Glamour-Arrowhead-p-1130.html
http://www.bikesomewhere.com/bikesomewhere.cfm/productLarge/25/1704/22980?i=57607

Arrowhead K Glamour
http://www.3-athlon.com/catalog/Selle-San-Marco-Aspide-Women-Glamour-K-Arrowhead-Gel-p-1128.html


----------



## wooglin (Feb 22, 2002)

FWIW, and this is based on buying a saddle for my sweetie, Terry will let you buy a saddle and, if you return it within something like 30 days, refund your $$ or send you different saddle to try out. Definitely seems the best way to buy as you can try as many as it takes. Just got a catalog yesterday and they've got several different widths and several different weights. And even pink.


----------



## Tzvia (Aug 4, 2008)

I used to have an Aspide Glamor on my bike, but after crash replacing the bike, I needed a new saddle as it was torn up. So I thought I would look around, as while the Aspide is a good saddle, it flexes a bit much. So I bought the Bontrager Inform RXL because it has a 90 day unconditional return. And after sitting on that rear-measurement thingy, I discovered I needed a wide one, and they do make it in 154! Bravo! A quality lightweight saddle that fits women! It's very comfy even with the minimal padding and does not have a cutout or channel. I find I like flat saddles. The center where a cutout would normally be is made of a softer material so my soft parts don't feel pressure. I like it more than the Aspide because it provides more support as it flexes less. However, as it is a unisex model, there is no pink, just black or white with red accents (which matches my red/white Ruby). This is one saddle that I am NOT returning and I am actually thinking of getting one for my MTB too.


----------



## kermit (Dec 7, 2004)

I had the arrowhead glamour K for a while and really liked it. The cutout was in the right place and it was light and flat, just a little too wide for me. I got it at www.trivillage.com, Roy has a good price for it. I wound up with a specialized ruby. Make sure that you get your seat bones measured, that was the key for me.


----------

